# Yahoo Small Business Solutions



## reuben (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone here use Yahoo for their website??
Opinions?
I had GoDaddy a few years ago... I was not impressed...

regards...


----------



## DebM (Dec 6, 2005)

I used them at first and also for our farmers market website. Easy enough to use, but HORRENDOUS to change ownership, as in the farmers market. Had to deal was some dude out of Australia. Lots of templates to choose from. I eventually went through smallfarmcentral.com since my business was farm based and I had met the website owner at a convention. Super cool guy, but sadly we had to sell the farm. Now I just use Etsy because my stuff is handmade, and blogspot if I feel like writing something....


----------



## reuben (Oct 16, 2010)

I have listed on Etsy in the past. I had no success...
I doubt I'd ever sell the small business, so changing ownership isn't an issue.
YSB, looks good so far, and I like the pricing structures. It sounds more perforance/success oriented than GoDaddy...
Thanks for the input...


----------



## melwynnd (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi Reuben,

I use Yahoo! for my website and LOVE it. Their Sitebuilder tool is very easy to use and has a lot of nice features. You don't have to be a programmer to use it either.

My website is at index

Good luck!

Sherry


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I also have Yahoo Store for my website. Going on 7 years now and they have been great. Feel free to ask any questions, mine is 39.99 per month plus some kind of fee depending on how the sale arrived at my site.


----------

